# she's in labour!



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

hi, my cat is in labour as we speak, she has already had one kitten at 940 this morning, i was just wondering how long should it be in between births?
thanks


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I have read somewheren that its anywhere from 10-40 minutes between births


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*labour*

she's had 3 with 2hrs between the first and second and 3hrs between second and third.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope all is well with mommy and the kittens.  I imagine the kittens are all here by now.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope all is well with the mom and kittens! Dont forget pictures


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Hope everything went well! Give us updates and PICTURES PLEASE!! ...hehe I love new born kitty pics!


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*labour*

Yes they're all here now, only three and all girls! one tabby, one black and white and one black! mummy's doing great! i'm soooo proud of her! 
Just one thing i'm curious of though...! she hasn't been to the toilet since before she went into labour which is over 12 hours ago, is this normal, she just doesn't want to leave the little ones! The cat litter is close by! 
pics are on there way!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mother cat probably emptied her bowels completely before the kittens were born, as there is pressure in that area.

The mother often stays with the kittens until the second day. She will probably want to stretch her legs a bit tomorrow, if not a bit sooner. She won't leave for long. Cats are such caring mothers!


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks!! thats good then! 

i've just added pictures to the members photos. Enjoy! xx


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

oh they are sooooo cute!!! Looks like mom is happy too!! I am happy that it all went well for you!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations.


----------

